# Wohin mit den Moderlieschen?



## wizardrous (9. Sep. 2008)

*AW:  Moderlieschen PLZ 45481*

Sagt mal kennt sich da jemand aus mit diesen süssen kleinen? Habe bei ca. 22.000 Liter Teich ca. 300-400 Stück von den Genossen (nachdem ich im April 5 Stück von einem Gartencenter erworben hatte). Die müssen es dort echt mögen. Da meine 4 Kois plus 1 __ Shubunkin die Brut aber partout nicht anknabbern wollen habe ich nun Angst dass die im Winter meinen Kois den Sauerstoff wegatmen. Sollte man da etwas unternehmen? Wo kann man die am besten aussetzen (Lippe, Grosser Weiher, Stadtpark?) Beim Naturweiher fände ich es zwar am schönsten bin mir aber nicht sicher ob man die einfach dort aussetzen darf......


----------



## Dodi (9. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Wohin mit den  Moderlieschen?*

Hallo "wizardrous",

ich habe Dein Posting mal hierher verschoben und ein neues Thema eröffnet, da die Frage vermutlich im Flohmarkt untergeht und auch nicht dorthin gehört. 

Sicher sind das sehr viele Moderlieschen, die Du im Teich hast, aber aussetzen sollte man diese nicht. Evtl. wirst Du sie bei uns im Flohmarkt los oder Du fragst mal in Deiner Umgebung Leute, die einen Teich besitzen oder bauen wollen.

Ich würde mir übrigens auch keine Gedanken darüber machen, dass diese kleinen Fische den Koi den Sauerstoff "rauben". 
Du tust doch sicher einen Sprudelstein über Winter in den Teich, oder?


----------



## Christine (9. Sep. 2008)

*AW:  Moderlieschen PLZ 45481*



			
				wizardrous schrieb:
			
		

> Wo kann man die am besten aussetzen (Lippe, Grosser Weiher, Stadtpark?) Beim Naturweiher fände ich es zwar am schönsten bin mir aber nicht sicher ob man die einfach dort aussetzen darf......



Hallo Wiewardeinnamenoch!

Aussetzen definitiv nein - ist verboten. Und wenn Du erwischt wirst, wird es teuer.

Du kannst hier im Flohmarkt welche anbieten - am besten mit Deiner PLZ im Betreff. Du kannst es bei http://www.kijiji.de und http://www.enimal.de versuchen. Wobei die Chancen im Frühjahr aber besser stehen.


----------



## hornblower (10. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Wohin mit den  Moderlieschen?*

Hallo Wizardrous,

wo befinden sich denn die kleinen Lieschen? PLZ?

Gruß Andreas


----------



## alexander1 (10. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Wohin mit den  Moderlieschen?*

hallo Wizardrous
Sei froh das es so wenig sind!Ich habe seit dem Nachwuchs ca.ein paar tausende bekommen.KEIN scherz!Ich habe jezt 40.000 ausgesetzt ungefähr  natürlich kann ich die net zählen nur schätzen.Die kommen jezt immer in den kleinern Nachbarsteich wo keiner mehr wohnt.(55.000l)Mhhh sie haben ein vorteil!Fressen die Mücken weg


----------



## wizardrous (11. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Wohin mit den  Moderlieschen?*

Umph, 40k???? Da kommt mir ja der Angstschweiss. Habe aber auch schon wieder ein paar kleine neue Babyschwärme gesichtet, ist ja echt übel. Habe eigentlich überall gelesen dass Moderlieschen zusammen mit Elritzen eine optimale Naturteichbesetzung wären aber wenn die sich dermassen vervielfältigen kann das doch für kein Ökosystem gut sein?!

Kann man die Brutplätze ggf. einschränken oder streiken dann auch die Goldelritzen? Die haben sich dummerweise überhaupt noch nicht vermehrt obwohl sie doch scheinbar jeden Tag mitansehen müssen wie es geht 

An Anglerfreunde usw. möchte ich die irgendwie nicht abgeben obwohl mich schon einige Bekannte gefragt hatten. Vielleicht sollte ich die kois ab sofort überhaupt nicht mehr füttern dann gehen die vielleicht zumindest mal an die ganz junge Brut ran? Ansonsten muss ich mir wohl doch __ Barsche anschaffen.

PLZ Gebiet ist 45701 also nördliches Ruhrgebiet.

Ich dachte dass es ggf. in Tümpeln oder Teichen also geschlossenen Systemen erlaubt wäre solche Fischies auszusetzen. Im Rhein oder der Lippe leuchtet mir ein dass es verboten ist. Wie stehts mit privaten Fischteichen (Forellenzucht usw.)? Wenn ich dort die kleinen aussetze sind die grossteils eh Futter oder?


----------



## CoolNiro (11. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Wohin mit den  Moderlieschen?*

Hallo,

auch wenns komisch klingt, da die Moders sich im 
Gartenteich gut vermehren, stehen sie auf der 
roten Liste gefährdeter Arten. In manchen 
Bundesländern haben Sie eine ganzjährige
Schonzeit und dürfen gar nicht als Köder
oder Futterfisch verwendet werden.
Ich gebe meinen Überschuß immer ab an den
Golfplatz, da sind jede Menge Teich mit
__ Zander und Wallerbesatz... 

Gruß
Andy


----------



## wmt (11. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Wohin mit den  Moderlieschen?*

also bei den 40k habe ich auch geschluckt. Dein "kein Futteransatz" scheint gut zu sein. Ich füttere meine auch nicht, ich schätze aber meinen Bestand am ende des zweiten Jahres mal stabil auf leicht über hundert ausgehend von 20. 

Aber: kein Futter, dafür jagen sie schon in der Luft https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/16753


----------

